# ANY RVers IN MEXICO?



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

I tried to find a section in the forum for RVer's in Mexico but either missed it or there isn't one...
I would be very interested in corresponding with those who either RV into Mexico or have traveled Mexico "end-to-end" in an RV.
My wife and I live currently in Mexicali, BC, Mexico and would LOVE to find a new "home" in southern Mexico [away from the boarder] to finish out our days.... some place GREEN - maybe a little fishing??? - an 8x12' garden? RURAL community, not a city... but someplace we can take a bus from to the city for major shopping trips....
A community that needs a free English teacher?
Thanks!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Where's RVGRINGO?*



mexicalialan said:


> I tried to find a section in the forum for RVer's in Mexico but either missed it or there isn't one...
> I would be very interested in corresponding with those who either RV into Mexico or have traveled Mexico "end-to-end" in an RV.
> My wife and I live currently in Mexicali, BC, Mexico and would LOVE to find a new "home" in southern Mexico [away from the boarder] to finish out our days.... some place GREEN - maybe a little fishing??? - an 8x12' garden? RURAL community, not a city... but someplace we can take a bus from to the city for major shopping trips....
> A community that needs a free English teacher?
> Thanks!


I had been very interested in doing the RV thing in Mexico as a part of my travels & retirement. However, in a similar post I made to yours, it wasn't a very recommended activity - at least in current times. My concern was looking too "ostentatious" or making for a rolling / sitting target for the criminally-inclined. But there were other points to consider such as logistics, availability for parking (unlike in the US), etc.

There are probably others in the forum who have done it and could give better input than I. I'm surprised that you haven't heard from "RVGRINGO" yet on this subject... it's in his name & brand!


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

To date all my Mexican RVing has been done in Baja California - which is 100% safe [except for RV park electricity] - There are several "Caravan" companies that led journies of multiple RV thourgh out Mexico but I have never been on one... RVer's have "special" problems the average traveler doesn't have... I thought it would be interesting in connecting with others who have "been there, done that"...I have talked[posted] with RVGRINGO....He admitted that he is older than I am... and is now "trapped in Tucson"..... said he wants to return to Mexico.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

mexicalialan said:


> ...I have talked[posted] with RVGRINGO....He admitted that he is older than I am... and is now "trapped in Tucson"..... said he wants to return to Mexico.


I don't blame him!

True to what you said, I've only heard of RV'ing done or accommodated more in the Baja area - and I only spotted one, once, in '92 near Puerto Angel in Oaxaca. I'm sure there are more down there, especially with better roads (toll) to drive on, but I just haven't seen them.

Still, I'd be interested, with you, to see more information & dialogue on this subject...


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

So how do we start an Expat RVer page/section on this site? Who's permssion do we need? Who moderates or picks a moderator? Ideas????
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexicalialan said:


> So how do we start an Expat RVer page/section on this site? Who's permssion do we need? Who moderates or picks a moderator? Ideas????
> Thanks
> Alan


What you can do is post threads dealing with RVing in Mexico. At the moment, there is no mechanism available here for starting a section devoted solely to RV's.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information Marsha! Let me see if anyone is interested or not...

LOVE the "human verification" for this post: remain calm !!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

mexicalialan said:


> So how do we start an Expat RVer page/section on this site? Who's permssion do we need? Who moderates or picks a moderator? Ideas????
> Thanks
> Alan


Check RV.NET ..... they have a Mexico/Central America forum


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a friend, Bill Bell who has a website and used to run caravans to Mexico. Here is his website:

On The Road In Mexico | A survival guide for road travel in Mexico


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here are a few RV parks.. Remember the old saying the closer the nearest ****** the more everything cost!!Mexico’s Yucatan | On The Road In Mexico


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

INCREADIBLE REFERENCE AND VERY USEFUL! Thank you for your kind assistance!
Alan

ah... ANOTHER point accurate Human Verification: for sure !!!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> it wasn't a very recommended activity - at least in current times. My concern was looking too "ostentatious" or making for a rolling / sitting target for the criminally-inclined.


 I was thinking the same, depending on what you're driving. Some are small, old and quite modest, often used by young surfer dudes, at least in SoCal. OTOH nothing advertises _rich retired ******_ like a new Class A cruising down the autopista on the way to Chapala. Other factors make it economically less attractive in Mexico. Gas or diesel is more expensive while lodging is far cheaper. We did some RVing a few years back (not in Mexico) and found out it wasn't for us. Now it just sits in our son's driveway and serves as guest quarters.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> I was thinking the same, depending on what you're driving. Some are small, old and quite modest, often used by young surfer dudes, at least in SoCal. OTOH nothing advertises _rich retired ******_ like a new Class A cruising down the autopista on the way to Chapala. Other factors make it economically less attractive in Mexico. Gas or diesel is more expensive while lodging is far cheaper. We did some RVing a few years back (not in Mexico) and found out it wasn't for us. Now it just sits in our son's driveway and serves as guest quarters.


Thanks for your interesting perspective, PP! It's been a dream of mine to buy an older Class "A" or "C" RV and hit the road for a couple of years to return to all the places & people I/we have known over the years... there's a LOT of them! It was just the most economical way I could think of to do it. Mexico was also on the list for continued exploration until things made the idea look not so safe anymore. However, I hadn't thought of the economical trade-off in gas prices, lodging, etc. Why did you find "it wasn't for you" in the US?

At present, my wife's hesitation has been the main obstacle to hitting the road in an RV or even making our move to Mexico. Since retiring in May, she's gotten even more active, and has become more in-demand with her volunteer humanitarian activities & organizations. Sure, we're getting a lot of traveling in - including trips to Mexico, but I just don't see us moving any sooner toward that ultimate goal yet, of establishing our permanent retirement in Mexico.

Patience, patience, patience...:ballchain:


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I haven't been watching Gas and Diesel prices in Mexico but Gas and Diesel here is 2.07 and 2.39 here .. I can remember gas being what I felt was cheap in Mexico and at other times a bit more expensive.. 
Ahhhhh but then if you add in the Wife / Grandma to the equation.. :juggle: that's a whole new dynamic.. 





Howler said:


> Mexico was also on the list for continued exploration until things made the idea look not so safe anymore.
> At present, my wife's hesitation has been the main obstacle to .....I just don't see us moving any sooner toward that ultimate goal yet, of establishing our permanent retirement in Mexico.
> 
> Patience, patience, patience...:ballchain:


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Howler said:


> Thanks for your interesting perspective, PP! It's been a dream of mine to buy an older Class "A" or "C" RV and hit the road for a couple of years to return to all the places & people I/we have known over the years... there's a LOT of them! It was just the most economical way I could think of to do it. Mexico was also on the list for continued exploration until things made the idea look not so safe anymore. However, I hadn't thought of the economical trade-off in gas prices, lodging, etc. Why did you find "it wasn't for you" in the US?
> 
> At present, my wife's hesitation has been the main obstacle to hitting the road in an RV or even making our move to Mexico. Since retiring in May, she's gotten even more active, and has become more in-demand with her volunteer humanitarian activities & organizations. Sure, we're getting a lot of traveling in - including trips to Mexico, but I just don't see us moving any sooner toward that ultimate goal yet, of establishing our permanent retirement in Mexico.
> 
> Patience, patience, patience...:ballchain:


Why wasn't it for me? Nothing to do with RVs in general, really, and as a younger man living in southern Arizona with its strong RV culture, a major hub of the Snowbird migration, I was fascinated with them. Later I finally got one, but it was still the wrong stage of life to have an RV. Over a decade from retirement, we still had two kids still at home, but got an older Class C cheap and mostly used it for week-end trips (I was a soccer dad) to regional tournaments around SoCal. I also figured out that my wife was scared to drive it, which was just as well--she's dangerous behind the wheel. Anyway, given that our retirement plans focused on Mexico, with its expensive gas and cheap lodging, it got left behind. Now I'm seeking spousal approval for a motorcycle and it's been....an issue of discussion. :yell:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Other than gas or diesel cost, Mexico is, by far, quite different than Canada or the US regarding, in this case, RV's
We just do not have the taste for it, it is very very hard to find decent RV parks, to move an RV around is a horrible task. 
I would not even consider the aspect of flashing an expensive vehicle, more than moving it around without hitting other vehicles, getting stuck somewhere or making other drivers angry by the size of my rig, or trying to escape from the police Predators hoping to get some bribe money.
I own a pop up camper and a travel trailer, I have a slight idea of what I talk about

One other issue: parts and service are just not available in Mexico, just try buying a set of special trailer tires and you will see...


----------

